# wine glass



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 29, 2009)

Made this wine glass shaped challice today. It is 2-3/4" X 6". I got this spalted cherry blank from landfill lumber (Victor). Danish oil and Bealle buffed.


----------



## el_d (Dec 29, 2009)

That looks cool Glenn. Any wobble during the turning?


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 29, 2009)

A little while reducing the stem, any thinner, I'd have had to do a tail stock draw on it. 





el_d said:


> That looks cool Glenn. Any wobble during the turning?


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Dec 29, 2009)

really nice!


----------



## djwood1 (Dec 29, 2009)

That's sweet!


----------



## SamThePenMan (Dec 29, 2009)

nice, I might have to visit the land fill more often


----------



## SKEETERPROV (Dec 29, 2009)

A rel nice job...


----------



## SKEETERPROV (Dec 29, 2009)

A real nice job...


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## johncrane (Dec 30, 2009)

Turned out great Glenn! just in time for a New Year's party.:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 30, 2009)

Very nice work Glenn . Victor fixed you up with one nice piece of timber .


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 30, 2009)

Great looking wine glass Glenn!


----------



## broitblat (Dec 30, 2009)

I'll drink to that!

  -Barry


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 1, 2010)

Glenn McCullough said:


> A little while reducing the stem, any thinner, I'd have had to do a tail stock draw on it.



Glenn,
I stuff the cup of the my wine glasses with a wad of paper towel and jam the tail stock in on the towel... reduces the wobble to almost nil... 

Really a nice looking glass... what did you use to hollow it out... I've bought a termite tool to do my wine glasses... love that thing... it does take the wood out and leaves a pretty nice smooth finish inside... unless you get it turned wrong, then it will gouge the wood... still it's the best I've found for hollowing the insides of the wine goblets.


----------



## DustyDenim (Jan 1, 2010)

Very sharp looking Glenn. I love any spalted wood, and you did this this piece great justice.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 1, 2010)

TellicoTurning said:


> Glenn,
> I stuff the cup of the my wine glasses with a wad of paper towel and jam the tail stock in on the towel... reduces the wobble to almost nil...
> 
> Really a nice looking glass... what did you use to hollow it out... I've bought a termite tool to do my wine glasses... love that thing... it does take the wood out and leaves a pretty nice smooth finish inside... unless you get it turned wrong, then it will gouge the wood... still it's the best I've found for hollowing the insides of the wine goblets.



I bought the termite tool, haven't used it much yet. Need more practice.

Very nice glass. I gotta try one of those.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 2, 2010)

TellicoTurning said:


> Glenn,
> I stuff the cup of the my wine glasses with a wad of paper towel and jam the tail stock in on the towel... reduces the wobble to almost nil...
> 
> Really a nice looking glass... what did you use to hollow it out... I've bought a termite tool to do my wine glasses... love that thing... it does take the wood out and leaves a pretty nice smooth finish inside... unless you get it turned wrong, then it will gouge the wood... still it's the best I've found for hollowing the insides of the wine goblets.



Thanks, I used a 1/2" bowl gouge followed by a scraper on the inside.  Took no time at all to hollow it out that way, It then took me most of an hour to turn the stem without support, had to take light cuts. Since then, I bought a 3" cone shaped live center to tape the cup end to, so I can retract the tail stock to finish the stem.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jan 4, 2010)

Very nice Glenn as always sir.Is that from the new batch of wood or an old blanks?The black line is perfectly placed on the piece(I know you meant that right,LOL).See you at the next meeting sir,Victor


----------

